# Krebsschere



## malawi40 (3. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Hatte mir Anfang Mai einige Krebsscheren gekauft. Sie sollen ja gute Nährstoffverwerter sein.
Da der Teich neu angelegt ist, hatte ich natürlich grünes Wasser durch Algen.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich sie und andere Schwimm und Unterwasserpflanzen gekauft.
Zum Anfang schwammen die Krebsscheren alle auf der Wasseroberfläche.
Nun sind sie aber seit ca. 2 Wochen abgesunken. Einige liegen auf denAbsätzen der Pflanzzonen und der Rest wird wahrscheinlich ganz in die Tiefe gesunken sein (ca. 120 cm tief).
Woran kann das liegen?
Wasser bei dem Wetter jetzt zu kalt? (da sie ja im Herbst auf dem Teichboden überwintern)
oder irgend ein anderer Grund?

PS: Wenn ich sie raushole sehen sie aber noch sehr gesund und kräftig aus

Danke


----------



## Thorsten (3. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi malawi!

Krebsscheren sinken zum Grund! Das ist völlig normal, dort "leben" sie und tauchen irgendwann wieder auf. 

Allerdings sind 1,20 m recht tief, max. 60cm wäre die richtige Tiefe für deine Krebsscheren!


----------



## WERNER 02 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi Malawi

Ist vollkommen normal. Die kommen hoch sobald die Wassertemperatur ihnen zusagt.
War eben selbst am Teich und habe welche zur Kontrolle nach oben geholt. Sehen prima aus, und Ableger sind auch dran. Dannach sanken sie sofort wieder ab. Also nur keine Panik, eines Morgens sind sie oben. 

Gruß
Werner


----------



## malawi40 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

na da bin ich ja beruhigt, werden sie also irgendwann, wenn es mal wieder Sommer wird, auftauchen.
1,2 m ist mein Teich an der tiefsten Stelle, im flachen Wasser liegen ebend nur ein paar. Leider kann ich noch nicht bis zum Grund schauen, deshalb meine Annahme, das sie dort unten liegen.


----------



## jochen (3. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Malawi,

Wie Werner schreibt, keine Panik,
Ich hatte letzten Herbst vier Pflanzen eingesetzt, vorletzte Woche tauchten zwei davon auf.
In der letzten Nacht haben sie sich wieder verabschiedet, wir hatten 1 Grad.................brrrrrrrrrrrrrr, heute Früh ging ich um fünf Uhr zur Arbeit, Auto stand nicht in der Garage, scheibenkratzen war angesagt und DAS IM JUNI...


----------



## gabi (3. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hi Malawi,

die Krebsschere ist eine Unterwasserpflanze. Sie taucht eigentlich nur zur Blüte auf und ragt dann mit einigen Blattspitzen über das Wasser. Sie liebt so richtig beengte Verhältnisse und ist dann besonders blühfreudig. Bei mir sind dieses Jahr noch keine Krebsscheren aufgetaucht. Hatte aber einigen Verlust wegen Frost. Da haben die Pflanzen nicht überlebt die nicht tief genug (frostfrei) lagen.


----------



## malawi40 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

nun ist fast wie ein Wunder mein Wasser klar geworden. Habe selber gestaunt.
Jetzt sehe ich meine krebsscheren auf dem Grund .
War ganz überrascht. Sie sind ja riesig geworden. Die Krebsscheren die oben lagen sind kaum gewachsen also habe ich sie auch ins tiefere Wasser getan und hoffe, das sie jetzt auch wachsen und irgendwann mal hoch kommen.


----------



## jochen (18. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

Meine vier Krebsscheren haben sich auch stark vermehrt, ich hoffe das bleibt so wenn ich Filter und Wasserfall in Betrieb nehme.

Gestern mal wieder aufgetaucht...


----------



## malawi40 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Jochen,

bei mir sind ein Druckfilter und ein Wasserfall schon seit Wochen in Betrieb und sie sind gewachsen, hatte auch die ganze Zeit UVC (11 Watt) in Betrieb.
Da das Wasser jetzt aber klar ist, habe ich UVC jetzt ausgestellt.


----------



## Kalle (18. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallöchen,

habe von Jochen vor 1 Woche Krebsscheren bekommen. Am Abend sind sie schon abgesunken. Heute (war ja recht warm) habe ich sie wieder gesehen. 

.... Auf einmal -- sah ich wie sie absank..... Vielleicht hatte sie Angst  

grüße

morphantro


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

ich hatte überhaupt nicht mehr erwartet, dass es noch irgendwo in meinem Teich eine Krebsschere gibt, denn alle Versuche, sie in meinem Teich zu halten sind bisher gescheitert. Sie mögen keinen Kalk, wie ich im Gartenteich-Atlas gelesen habe. Heute habe ich aber trotzdem gleich einige Pflanzen in einer schmuddeligen Ecke entdeckt. Sie  sind allerdings noch klein und  sitzen in 80 cm Tiefe auf engstem Raum mit __ Tausendblatt zusammen, wie das Foto zeigt.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## m.jester (25. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine trauen sich auch noch nicht nach oben. :-(

Mike


----------



## Friedhelm (27. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,
meine Fische haben die Krebsscheren zum fressen gern.
Hab ein paar geschenkt bekommen und erstmal in ein Mörtelkübel gesetzt und in den Teich gestellt. Da können sie natürlich nicht absinken - ist also keine Dauerlösung.
Hat jemand eine Idee, wie ich sie in tieferes (60 cm) Wasser "umpflanzen" kann und sie dennoch vor den gefräßigen Koi schützen kann ?


----------



## Kalle (28. Juni 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

das einzige was mir auf die schnelle dazu einfällt ist ne Absperrung aus Steinen oder Netz oder dergleichen. Aber ob dies dann schön aussieht. 

Ich glaube du musst damit zurechtkommen dass dein Fische die Krebsscheren "lieben"  .

grüße

morphantro


----------



## malawi40 (25. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

so nun will ich nochmal das Thema hochholen.
Was machen nun Eure Krebsscheren? Sind sie endlich oben angekommen?
meine haben sich am Boden mit ihren Wurzeln verkeilt. Sind also noch unter Wasser.
Sie blühen aber .An einem langen Stiel ist eine weisse Blüte, aber wie gesagt, alles unter Wasser.
Soll ich sie nun vom Boden loslösen oder es lieber so lassen wie es ist?

gruß malawi


----------



## Elfriede (25. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo malawi,
...lieber so lassen wie es ist, denn Krebsscheren sind sehr eigenwillige Pflanzen und soviel ich weiss tauchen sie in manchen Jahren überhaupt nicht auf. 

Bei mir kam freiwillig noch nie eine Krebsschere an die Oberfläche. Vor zwei Jahren habe ich versucht eine heraufzuholen,- ohne Erfolg, sie tauchte ab und ich sah sie nicht wieder. Die kleinen Exemplare ( Foto oben) fand ich in einem Außenbecken, aber wie sie dorthin gelangen konnten ist mir selbst rätselhaft, denn es gibt keine direkte Verbindung zum Teich. Möglicherweise hing ein Winzling in der eingebrachten __ Wasserpest.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (25. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Malawi,

also meine Krebsscheren vermehren sich wie Unkraut, teilweise sind welche in einer Tiefe von 1,60m. gleich neben der Teichpumpe ( werden wahrscheinlich vom Sog angezogen...) andere Liegen auf einer Stufe von 30cm., wieder andere schwimmen an der Teichoberfläche, nur blühen?...


----------



## Elfriede (26. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Jochen,

Du bist zu beneiden mit Deinen Krebsscheren. Stimmt es, dass Krebsscheren keine höheren pH-Werte vertragen? Wie ist dieser Wert in deinem Teich? 
Ich finde, auch ohne Blüten sind Krebsscheren sehr eindrucksvolle Pflanzen.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## jochen (26. Juli 2006)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

hallo Elfriede,

Das mit den pH Wert kann ich nur bestätigen, der Wert im meinen Teich schwankt zwischen 6,8 und 7,3 also eher sauer für einen Teich.


----------



## jochen (9. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

der letzte Beitrag ist ja nun schon eine Weile her,

aber....

eine blüht...  

 

den pH Wert habe ich heute um 9.00 Uhr gemessen, lag bei 7,6.

ich glaube Freude werde ich nicht lange daran haben, meine Goldis finden die Blüte zum fressen gut... 

vielleicht sollte ich doch mal füttern...


----------



## Reinhard_NRW (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

meine sind auch gut gewachsen.
wie auch hier zu sehen, kann man sie an der wasseroberfläche befestigen?
müssen sie nicht im winter auf den boden abtauchen können?


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Jochen,

beneidenswert finde ich nicht nur Deine blühende Krebsschere sondern auch Deinen pH Wert. Ich kämpfe mich gerade von 9,0 herunter, heute um 20 Uhr hatte ich 8,8, am Morgen 8,6, was ich schon als Erfolg ansehe. Meine Krebsscheren habe ich nicht mehr gesichtet, sie sind wohl eingegangen, -schade!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## rico (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo 
Also ich hab vor einen gutem Jahr, ein paar eingesetzt und die sind alle wieder aufgetaucht , aber ne Macke haben sie trotzdem , das ständige ab und wieder auftauchen :crazy: ...man kann das garnicht bestimmen woran das liegt , also das Wetter ist das nicht , machen die auch wenn es warm ist .Kann mir das nur so erklären , das sie die Luft brauchen in der Pflanze um aufzutauchen und wenn was an der Pflanze unterhalb verfault , das Gleichgewicht nicht mehr stimmt und sie wieder abtauchen. " nur eine Theorie von mir"   
habe jetzt die Größte ins Flachwasser gezogen und festgemacht, will ja was von haben  

 
lg Rico


----------



## Uli (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

hallo,
letzte woche hatte eine von meinen krebsscheren auch eine blüte.bis jetzt sind die krebsscheren bei mir nur immer vor sich hergemickert,so langsam pendelt sich der teich wohl ein.
gruß uli


----------



## jochen (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Elfriede,

ja, mein pH Wert ist eigentlich iO, aber meine KH liegt etwas niedrig (zwischen 4 und 5), nicht schlimm aber ich denke ich werde mir ein wenig Platz in meinen Filter frei machen für ein Säckchen mit Muschelschalen.


----------



## Elfriede (18. Juni 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Jochen,

KH 4-5 ist wirklich nicht schlimm, aber ein Säckchen Muschelschalen sind sicher gut für Dein weiches Wasser.

Die KH behalte ich bei meinem augenblicklich hohen pH - Wert natürlich besonders im Auge, noch liegt sie bei 6. Mein pH liegt sonst in der Regel konstant zwischen 8,3-8,5, die KH bei 8 und ich hoffe, dass sich die Werte bald wieder von selbst darauf einpendeln werden, denn eingreifen will ich nicht, - noch nicht, außer mit eingehängten Stohsäcken, die ich jeweils 3-4 Tage gut durchspüle und dann gegen frische austausche.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## a1234 (5. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

ich habe mir vor einem Jahr eine Krebsschere gekauft, letztes Jahr schwammm sie bis etwa mitte Herbst immer an der Oberfläche. Dieses Jahr kam sie gar nicht rauf, ich habe sie einmal hochgeholt als sie etwa die hälfte der Teichtiefe hochkam, der Teich ist 1m tief. Sie blieb für einen tag an der Wasserobefläche und verschwand dann wieder nach unten sie hatte eine normale größe. Seitdem ist sie wieder unten und kam nicht mehr rauf, wenn das Wasser klar ist kann man sie am Grund sehen, sie ist jetzt nur noch ganz klein nur ein paar ganz kurze Triebe sind zu sehen.


----------



## owl-andre (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine liegt auch seit dem Neubau nur am Grund,obwohl sie schon geblüht hat.


----------



## a1234 (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Meine hat nur ein paar kleine Blätter vielleicht so 6 ganz kurze die großen sind wie es aussieht am verfaulen bzw. schon halb verfault. Ich habe auch ein 
Uv-Licht im Filter.


----------



## ferryboxen (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo

Bei mir im Teich vermehren sie sich wie verrückt,so das ich jedes Jahr

einige davon verschenken kann.

Manchmal waren es bis zu 50 Stück.  

Gruss Lothar


----------



## wmt (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Irgendwie ist es in diesem Jahr alles anders. Die Krebsscheren haben sich prächtig entwickelt, schicken aber bisher keine Blüte nach oben. Schwimmen 
aber auch nicht auf. Das Wasser ist absolut klar und voll in der Sonne.

Verfaulte / abgestorbene Blätter habe ich nicht.


----------



## Juleli (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo,

ich habe mir jetzt auch zwei Krebsscheren gekauft. Die schwimmen jetzt nahe der Wasseroberfläche durch den Teich. Sollte man die Krebsscheren irgendwie irgendwo festbinden oder einfach schwimmen lassen, wohin sie die Wasserbewegung gerade trägt?


----------



## Frank (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Hallo Juleli,

einfach schwimmen lassen, die suchen sich ihren Platz wo sie sich am wohlsten fühlen selbst. 

Wahrscheinlich werden sie sowieso bald "abtauchen".


----------



## Juleli (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Ok - dann bringe ich meinen Eltern bei, Geduld zu üben


----------



## B ausm westen (12. Aug. 2007)

*AW:  Krebsschere*

Ich habe diesem Sommer auch 2 geschenkt bekommen. Sie haben sich in der Flachwasserzone verwurzelt jetzt sind es schon 5 und 2 Blühen Gruss Björn


----------

